
Introducing the new VoteWithMe - ctur
https://medium.com/ndp-annotations/introducing-votewithme-1db7bb8f22
======
masonic

      we look up the voter data for the people you know
    

This is illegal in many jurisdictions.

~~~
mdickers47
Ok. The United States isn't one.

